# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 7/18/08



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

Met up with Jeff at 6 pm at Lamsons. Did the Scoville twisties and then down into Sessions. We fooled around on the rocks at the junction after crossing E. Chippens. Then on to "B" Street and then down towards the Sessions lot. Back up to the junction. We then decided to do it again! I fooled around on the ledge on "B" Street" for a bit. We took a slightly shorter route back to the junction. Then did the North Scoville twisties and back to the lot.

Got some pics I'll upload in a bit as well as the GPS track (might look funky). As we were loading up, we chatted with a guy who was getting ready to ride. Eventually this large group (12+) of riders appear out of the cemetery twisties. They all had headlamps and seemed pumped to ride into the night. That's pretty serious. :-o

Great ride, Jeff!


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

A little more hardcore than you guys, eh? 

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Had fun riding considering the heat out there. Not much to add to what Greg posted. Must be interesting riding in the dark. Those guys still had quote a ride to go, they stopped at the Scoville lot to pick up one guy but they all parked at the soccer field were I am assuming they were heading eventually.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad you guys had a good time.  I'm jealous that I didn't get out there with you.  One of these days I'll hit B Street.  I can't wait to get back out on Sunday!  How long did you end up riding for?

I think a headlight for my bike might be a good investment one of these days.  Night riding sounds like fun.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Rode from 6-8:30ish. These guys had helmet light with battery packs in their back packs along with a light on their bars. Appeared not to have been their first night ride.


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad you guys had a good time.  I'm jealous that I didn't get out there with you.  One of these days I'll hit B Street.  I can't wait to get back out on Sunday!  How long did you end up riding for?



I love that B street stretch. We rode for about 2.5 hours and logged 7.7 miles! :blink: Pretty good considering all the screwing around we did, photo opps, etc. Here's the *Crankfire map*.



bvibert said:


> I think a headlight for my bike might be a good investment one of these days.  Night riding sounds like fun.



Indeed. The guys were making a comment though how they are useless during that dusk period. Kinda like night skiing, I'd imagine.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

That's quite a ride, was it muggy in the woods?



Greg said:


> Indeed. The guys were making a comment though how they are useless during that dusk period. Kinda like night skiing, I'd imagine.



Yeah, I've heard that about the dusk period.  We pretty much rode through much of that time without any lights at all.  I imagine you wait that part out and then you're golden.  Just like skiing as you said, there's a short period of suckiness and then it's not too bad.


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

*Photos*

Some pics. Sorry about the crappiness on some of these. The camera was sitting in the A/C all day so it was cool compared to the hot and humid air down in Session Woods so lots of condensation on the lens. It was well into the 80's the entire ride. On the breaks, your skin would burn.

*Jeff about to take flight*






*Greg coming down B Street ledge*





*Greg attempting to climb ledge*










I never cleared that ledge.  There was a tough 10" rock to clear towards the top and I kept losing momentum there. It was fun trying though!

*Christmas tree Jeff clearing the big log near Scoville*


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow,the yellow on the bike does glow pretty good with the flash.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Greg, do you keep track of mountain bike days like ski days???


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg, do you keep track of mountain bike days like ski days???



Not really. I mean if you asked me right now, I couldn't give an exact number, unlike ski days which I usually remember. I could probably figure it out though since most of my rides are documented here. I would guess 20+ considering I've been riding 2-3 times/week the past few months.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 26, 2008)

i like logging at bikejournal.com right now i'm at 31 days for 307 miles mostly mtb with a few rail trail and family rides thrown in. next week i'll probably throw another 100+ miles up at the beach crusin around, i wish you could view/link journals without being a paid member -  maybe i'll pony up the 20 bills one day. i'll post the club link to see what shows up

http://www.bikejournal.com/club.asp?ClubID={01B14744-F7A5-47A2-98FB-00F47C71FCDA}

shows the club and milage but not my (mbike) journal i guess

btw those trails look sweet, i'm gonna be up in the bridgeport/trumbull area in a few weeks - how far?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> btw those trails look sweet, i'm gonna be up in the bridgeport/trumbull area in a few weeks - how far?



Probably about an hour or so from Trumbull.  I hear there's some good riding in that area though...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Probably about an hour or so from Trumbull.  I hear there's some good riding in that area though...



i haven't riden there in a few years, and when i did i took the easier routes, but this place in trumbull is supposed to offer everything you'd want in MTB. 

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=9 




very easy parking in a commuter lot right off rt 25


----------



## 2knees (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Greg coming down B Street ledge*




lol, i actually wiped out on this little thing when i Jeff took me through there.  I didnt make the turn and tipped over!


----------

